
Amazon Created a Version of Alexa Just for Kids - chaostheory
https://www.buzzfeed.com/mathonan/amazon-alexa-for-kids
======
chaostheory
I can see this paired with the kid version of the Kindle Fire, becoming the
primer from Diamond Age.

